# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Модельный комплект ракеты Р-77

## Драган

Привет.
Я приступил к изготовлению модельного набора ракет Р-77 в масштабе 1/48.
Планирую поставить его на свой СУ-35 от GHW.
Купил комплект ракет и пилонов Эдуарда. Форма и размеры нормальные, но проблема в технических надписях.
Бегемот также не правильно написал на ракете.
Есть ли у кого-нибудь источник технической надписи на ракете Р-77, который я могу распечатать и использовать на своем модельном комплекте. 
Планирую представить свой Су-35, пока он был в Сирии.
Все, что я смог найти, это фотографии, а на фото это Р-77 из первой серии, но это издалека и технических надписей не видно.
 

Спасибо.

----------


## Драган

Она решена. Итак, квест завершен.

----------

